# 2D Spiel wie Tetris programmieren



## derwaynezzz (2. April 2009)

Hallo, ich möchte ein kleines 2D Spiel wie Tetris oder Snake programmieren. Hab schon ein bisschen gegoogelt und mich für Java entschieden, weiß auch dass ich dafür zeimlich viel Zeit benötige. Außer ein kleines bisschen Erfahurn mit C# (mit AntMe!) siehts jedoch schlecht aus. Also müsste ich das ganze von anfang an lernen.

Daher meine Fragen

1. Sind die Programme die ich dafür benötige kostenlos oder wenigstens bezahlbar?
2.  Könnt ihr mir ein dafür geeignetes deutsches Buch empfehlen?


----------



## woezelmann (2. April 2009)

Hej,

zu 1. Ja - Java an sich ist so wie so kostenlos und es gibt auch kostenlose Entwicklungsumgebungen. Versuchs am besten mit NetBeans, ist für Anfänger meiner Meinung nach besser geeignet als Ecipse.

zu 2. Java Insel ist ein sehr gutes Buch - auch kostenlos: http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/javainsel8/


----------



## KPMAnakha (2. April 2009)

hi,

1.) Java ist Open-Source, also als erstes benötigst Du erstmal eine Umgebung, in der dein Programm dann läuft. "Java runtime environment" eigentlich  . Ich würde aber zu jdk raten, da es besser dokumentiert und kommentiert ist als jre. 
Downloadlink hier

Als Editor würde ich Eclipse empfehlen.

2.) Mit Java Büchern hab ich soweit keine Erfahrung  *nachdenk*. Aber im Internet gibt es ohnehin genug Tuts für Java etc, einfach mal nachschauen -> Learning by doing ;-)

Viel Spaß noch, ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

EDIT: Ups, da war wohl jemand schneller als ich


----------



## derwaynezzz (2. April 2009)

Erstmal danke für die schnellen Atnworten
Das ist natürlich positiv wenn die programme kostenlos sind , das Buch kann allerdings schon etwas kosten so ist es nicht ;-)
Java Insel schaut schonmal nicht schlecht aus, werd mich damit heute Abend mal ein bisschen genauer beschäftigen


----------



## woezelmann (2. April 2009)

@KPMAnakha

Eclipse würd ich einem Anfänger nicht empfehlen, dass ist ja schon ne Wissenschaft für sich, das Ding nur zu installieren


----------



## MiMi (2. April 2009)

Eigentilch sollte man als Anfaenger auf ne IDE verzicht, und mit nem normalen Editor anfangen damit man den Sinn hinter allem besser versteht.


----------



## Matze (2. April 2009)

woezelmann hat gesagt.:


> Eclipse würd ich einem Anfänger nicht empfehlen, dass ist ja schon ne Wissenschaft für sich, das Ding nur zu installieren


Ähh, wie bitte? Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere musst ich es nur runterladen und nichtmal installieren. Einfach auf die exe klicken. Und in Linux, na ja, Aptitude oder änliches zu benutzen ist ein leichterer Akt, als die Temperatur beim Kühlschrank oder Backofen einzustellen 

@mimi
Guter Gedanke, aber das würde ich nicht sagen. Besser ist es doch, man gewöhnt sich gleich an Syntaxhighlighting.


----------



## MiMi (2. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ähh, wie bitte? Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere musst ich es nur runterladen und nichtmal installieren. Einfach auf die exe klicken. Und in Linux, na ja, Aptitude oder änliches zu benutzen ist ein leichterer Akt, als die Temperatur beim Kühlschrank oder Backofen einzustellen
> 
> @mimi
> Guter Gedanke, aber das würde ich nicht sagen. Besser ist es doch, man gewöhnt sich gleich an Syntaxhighlighting.



Naja dann eben Notepad++ oder so fuer die syntax aber so das man halt keine code-completion etc hat.


Edit: Wenn mans komplett einfach haben will, gibt es Alice damit kann man per drag& drop OOP lernen (basiert auch auf java) ^^ Und hat sogar gleich ne virtuelle Welt. Soll anscheinend schon an vielen Schulen genutzt werden, obs in Deutschland auch schon genutzt wird weiss ich net.


----------



## matdacat (2. April 2009)

KPMAnakha hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde aber zu jdk raten, da es besser dokumentiert und kommentiert ist als jre.


Um Software zu entwickeln, würd ich auch eher zum J(ava)D(EVELOPMENT)K(it) raten.


----------

